# Taking the exam for a second time in a couple weeks. Any tips?



## MusicForLife55 (Feb 3, 2011)

So I took the NREMT-B exam last week and I unfortunately didn't pass. I used a prep book that contained practice tests, although I feel like it gave me a false sense of hope. Any tips on other study materials besides my text book from the class that I could use? I am really determined to nail it the second time!


----------



## Joedaddy1120 (Feb 3, 2011)

I highly recommend www.emt-national-training.com  It helped me!


----------



## MusicForLife55 (Feb 3, 2011)

Thank you I really appreciate it!


----------



## thenuke1 (Feb 3, 2011)

nothing is better then you class book to be honest....

emtb.com is a FREE site with 3 types of tests, flashcards, video, audio (for airway sounds).....


----------



## MusicForLife55 (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Theone (Feb 3, 2011)

Just stick with your ABC. 
I had taken it 3 times and I finally applied that basic thought the third time and kept it as simple as possible and passed. I also used a website jblearning.com which  helped me out a lot with assessments and scenarios.


----------



## MusicForLife55 (Feb 3, 2011)

Thank you Theone! I know that knowing your ABCs is really important. I think I was just really nervous and over-thought the questions. I'll check out that website!


----------



## Jeff Toorish (Feb 5, 2011)

I second the recommendation of http://www.emt-national-training.com --I did about 2500 questions in 10 days and I am convinced it was the reason I passed the first time I took the NREMT.

I'm not sure how many questions I had, but it was not a lot.


----------



## skills82 (Feb 5, 2011)

The thing that helped me was looking over each section one day at a time and then a quick glance over it all or anything I was uncomfortable the night before. Went to bed at a decent hour and ate a small meal a couple hours before I took it. Going with a somewhat empty stomach and bladder does help out a lot.

When I was sat down for the test I stretched a little and put in the ear plugs then took a couple deep breaths and started it. I took the eraser board thing they gave me and blocked the answers and read the questions and answered the question and then checked to see what answers I had to chose from and picked the best one. If there was anything that started to get me nervous or what not, I sat back for a minute and took a deep breath and just thought remember my ABC's and patient assessment and I was fine.

Good luck to all those who are about to take it. Just be positive and remind yourself you know what your doing. Also remember one word could change your answer so read it word for word.


----------



## MusicForLife55 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thank you! I will use those tips!


----------



## clhampton75 (Feb 7, 2011)

I used the www.emt-national-training.com website daily for two weeks.  I took the mini-tests and read the rationale for each question that I doubted or missed.  I learned a lot from it.  However, after taking the actual NR, I would recommend reading the patient care parts of your textbook.  Making sure you know all the adequate vital signs for adult, child and infant.  And, then maybe taking a practice test on www.emtb.com for free.  Good luck.


----------



## Ghost (Feb 7, 2011)

MusicForLife55 said:


> So I took the NREMT-B exam last week and I unfortunately didn't pass. I used a prep book that contained practice tests, although I feel like it gave me a false sense of hope. Any tips on other study materials besides my text book from the class that I could use? I am really determined to nail it the second time!



Take your time with learning the material, because if you're like me and try to cram a bunch of things into your mind it won't have a huge effect. As someone below said, take a section at a time. Focus on your week points first, then go through the things you already know. 

I haven't taken the NREMT-B yet, but I do know how to study effectively. 
Know yourself, be honest with yourself, and be confident with your knowledge and I think you'll get it in no time.


----------



## MusicForLife55 (Feb 8, 2011)

Ghost said:


> Take your time with learning the material, because if you're like me and try to cram a bunch of things into your mind it won't have a huge effect. As someone below said, take a section at a time. Focus on your week points first, then go through the things you already know.
> 
> I haven't taken the NREMT-B yet, but I do know how to study effectively.
> Know yourself, be honest with yourself, and be confident with your knowledge and I think you'll get it in no time.



Thank you!!


----------



## rhan101277 (Feb 8, 2011)

Jeff Toorish said:


> I second the recommendation of http://www.emt-national-training.com --I did about 2500 questions in 10 days and I am convinced it was the reason I passed the first time I took the NREMT.
> 
> I'm not sure how many questions I had, but it was not a lot.



I third the recommendation


----------

